# Lump on head



## boo.sowter (Mar 13, 2017)

My 3 yr old little lady suddenly developed a spot like lump on her head which doesn't bother her. I read this could be folliclitis is this correct thanx 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Maybe with a photo we could give a better guess, but if it doesn't go away or get much worse, you should bring it up at her next vet checkup.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't tell without a picture. If it is folliculitis, then it would be inflammed, and sore to the touch. I'd take her to the vet to tell for sure. 'bumps' should be looked at. Mast cell tumors look like that too!


----------



## boo.sowter (Mar 13, 2017)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> Maybe with a photo we could give a better guess, but if it doesn't go away or get much worse, you should bring it up at her next vet checkup.















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

Hopefully it's something minor like a bee sting.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I always wonder what happened? People post and ask for advice, and we hear nothing after that. Irritating, and concerned. PLEASE let us have an update.


----------



## boo.sowter (Mar 13, 2017)

susan davis said:


> I always wonder what happened? People post and ask for advice, and we hear nothing after that. Irritating, and concerned. PLEASE let us have an update.




I have been seriously ill and so have not been online and so was offended to read this last post.. I asked for advice. as a very concerned dog owner. My mum took her to the vets and was told it was a histocytoma. It had already turned black so was told already dying. Thankfully has already dropped off much quicker than was expected. In humans in fatal in dogs common n happens in young dogs. Please do not judge if people do not reply as there maybe genuine reasons. Mine is very serious n feel upset thankyou 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm glad she's OK.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for making you upset. I didn't mean to do that. I was concerned and I 'vented'. So many people do this, and I didn't think before I vented. My apologies. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## boo.sowter (Mar 13, 2017)

susan davis said:


> I'm so sorry for making you upset. I didn't mean to do that. I was concerned and I 'vented'. So many people do this, and I didn't think before I vented. My apologies. Hope you are feeling better.




Apology accepted... I feel a little better but will not get completely well.. but things in life happen...I love my little chihuahua to the moon n. Back n she has helped me so much with being ill so loving so adorable never yaps just snuggles n snogs she completely melts my heart.. I rejoined her at three years old n from the moment we walked through the door she was settled. She found me ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

